# Visible seam/join after professional artificial grass install



## blopez0487

Hello! I just had artificial grass installed by an authorized dealer of nationwide artificial grass supplier. As you can see from the attached pictures, there is a very noticeable seam from where two sheets were joined together. I brought this to the attention of the contractor, who replied with the following :

"I told our guys to check the seam you brought to our attention. We were afraid it had got separated once the glue went down but he said it actually held together perfect. Seams are super hard to hide 100% but he said they broomed it with more infill to help it. Over some time it'll all blend in together."

From what I've read about artificial grass installations, it sounds like the seam/join should not be as visible as it is with a professional install. I wanted to ask the good people of the forum for their opinion on the install. Is the contractor correct in saying "over some time it'll all blend together," or am I being fed a lie?

Thanks so much!


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Contact the manufacturer of the artificial turf. I agree that's a horrible seam. It looks like they cut the carpet in a way that it caused a narrow valley.


----------



## blopez0487

Thank you, hsvtoolfool. I've reached out to the manufacturer as you suggested. Just wanted another opinion to make sure I wasn't crazy. I appreciate your thoughts!


----------

